# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Campen in österreichischen Bikeparks

## Chridi

Mahlzeit,
wir werden nächste Woche die österreichischen Bikeparks aus dem Gravity Card Verbund abklappern.

Leogang - Saalbach - Wagrain - Schladming - Semmering

Wie siehts denn dort mit Campieren aus?
kann und darf man dort überall sein Zelt auf dem Parkplatz aufschlagen? Saalbach außen vor, da ist es uns zu ungemütlich im dunklen Parkhaus.  :Wink: 
Gibts Duschen, Klos, Gartenschlauch, Bäche oder Seen zum Waschen?
Und hats eventuell sogar irgendwo einen Stromanschluss?

Merci schonmal.

----------


## maxthedude

leogang und wagrain ist campen erlaubt und es gibt duschen usw. glaub in leogang sogar einen stromanschluss. 

bei den restlichen parks siehts in sachen camping glaub ich eher schlecht aus. 
semmering könnte man zwar schon campen - jedoch keine duschen und erwünscht ist es glaub ich auch nicht. 

schladming wird zur zeit umgebaut. keine ahnung wies dort aussieht.

----------


## Otto

Leogang hat einen Campingstellplatz mit WC und teils Stromanschluss, Dusche ist beim Lift und am Abend relativ kurz geöffnet - Preis für ein Auto(+Zelt) und 2Personen ca.Eur7,- (die dürften teurer geworden sein - so die aktuelle Info von einem Bekannten) - melden muss man sich an der Liftkasse

Schladming hat in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Lift einen Campingplatz

Wagrain - das Campen (ob mit Zelt kann ich nicht sagen) mit Van oder Womo wird am Parkplatz der Liftgesellschaft geduldet - Dusche gibts in der Liftstation.

Semmering ist in teilbereichen auch geduldet, zumindest stehen immer wieder welche am Parkplatz - Dusche gibt es leider nicht

Bitte unbedingt auf "sauberes Campen" achten und keinen Müll herumliegen lassen, sonst ist das geduldete Campen auch bald vorbei.......

----------


## noox

In Saalbach gibt's die Jokercard. Such nach: Jokercard Saalbach. Oder einfach: www.saalbach.com.

Mit der Jokercard bekommst du pro Übernachtung eine Tageskarte für die Lifte! Mit etwas Glück bekommst eine Unterkunft unter 30 Euro. Wobei die Tageskarte normal schon 30 Euro kostet. Auf saalbach.com kann man nach Unterkünften suchen. Die Partnerbetriebe der Jokercard sind mit dem Jokercard-Logo markiert. Dort erhältst du die Jokercard, für die du dann eine Tageskarte erhältst.

Das gleiche gibt's auf der Planai:
www.planai.at/sommer/de/tarife/Sommercard.html

Also dort wärst echt blöd, wenn du campst  :Wink:  - Außer du hast eine Saisonkarte für die Lifte.

----------


## p3killa

Hat aufjedenfall schon mal weiter geholfen!
Wie mein Bruder oben schon geschrieben hat haben wir beide die Gravity Card und deshalb wolle wir Zelten oder in unserem Auto schlafen.

----------


## noox

Ah, war mir nicht sicher, ob ihr sie habt oder nur so diese Parks befahren wolltet. Soviele Nürnberger/Mainzer haben vermutlich auch nicht die Gravity Card... wobei ich da auch auf Winterberg vergessen hatte.

----------


## morges

Ich pack den Fred hier mal wieder aus...

Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Situation in den Bikeparks so aus?  Wo darf/kann man sein Zelt aufschlagen? Wo gibts Dusche/WC oder zumindest einen Bach?
Wo ist es zwar nicht offiziell erlaubt, wird aber geduldet?

Wollen heuer bissl sparen und sind deshalb aufs Zelt umgestiegen. Da wären ein paar Tipps ganz gut  :Smile: 
Ginge um Schladming, Wagrain, Saalbach, Leogang, Mautern, Maribor, Bikepark Tirol, Geisskopf.

Und ganz speziell frag ich auch wegen des Bikes&Beats Festivals in Saalbach. Gibts da irgendwo einen Platz in Saalbach/Hinterglemm wo man für die paar Tage sein Zelt aufstellen darf? Irgendwas offizielles gibts ja dort nicht. In den letzten Jahren sah man auf dem Parkplatz ganz hinten zumindest ein paar Camper... Das Event Management (PlanB) hat mich auf einen Campingplatz 15 Autominuten entfernt verwiesen...

Danke und lg

----------


## noox

Leogang und Semmering ist's offiziell erlaubt.

Ich glaub am Geisskopf gibt's auch eine Möglichkeit - wie offiziell oder nicht, weiß ich nicht.
Maribor weiß ich von Leuten, die dort Campen - wie, wo, weiß ich nicht.

Saalbach Campen find ich persönlich nicht so sinnvoll. Die Liftkarte kostet > 30 Euro. Pension mit Frühstück und Jokercard = Liftkarte bekommst teilweise für unter 30 euro.  Apartment ohne Frühstück noch günstiger. Ist natürlich was anderes wenn du die Gravity Card hast. Offiziell gibt's in Saalbach nix zum Campen.

Schladming gibt's bei Übernachtung die Sommercard. Mit der Sommercard bekommst du eine vergünstigte Bikepark-Karte (aber nicht mehr so kostenlos wie früher und wie die Jokercard in Saalbach). Camping ist glaub ich auch nicht in näherer Umgebung zum Bikepark möglich.

----------


## morges

GC ist vorhanden. Somit ist mir die Jokercard egal. Wär halt interessant obs während dem Rennen (Bikes&Beats, Worldgames) irgendeine Möglichkeit zum Zeltaufschlagen in Saalbach/Hinterglemm gibt???!!! Geheimtipps?

Geisskopf gibts was, ja. Ist halt nur ein Stellplatz ohne Duschen/Strom. Egal, gibt nen Bach.

Wagrain hats laut Hompage am Parkplatz jetzt verboten...

----------

